# job tomorrow..



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Got a repair/skim on double header, three returns, one pipe steam boiler/system tomorrow.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Take some pics RJ.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Take some pics RJ.


I can take some pixs but don't know how to post them here.. I'm an ol fart with a folding ruler.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> I can take some pixs but don't know how to post them here.. I'm an ol fart with a folding ruler.


It's easy all you need is one teenager


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> I can take some pixs but don't know how to post them here.. I'm an ol fart with a folding ruler.


Ya I'm not so good with the computer. You have a phone that can take pics? That makes it easy to post on here.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, I had to break down and get an iPhone for the portable credit card swiper. I'm still learning the functions but the pictures are good quality and not too difficult to transfer here.


----------

